# Adaptación de microfono.



## Selkir (May 23, 2008)

Me han dado un microfono UNISOUND DM-3. Es un microfono bastante viejo.

Lo que quiero hacer es cambiar el conector jack que lleva por un XLR-3. La cuestión es que el conector que lleva es no balanceado y no se como tendria que conectarlo en el XLR-3. Yo creo que seria patilla 2 señal y patillas 1 y 3 a masa, no estoy seguro del todo, ¿es asi?

Otra duda que tengo es que tiene una impedancia de 50Kohms. Me parece que es bastante alta la impedancia. De ser asi ¿que tendria que hacer?


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Lo que tienes es un microfono dinamico no?, creo que balanceada la conexión seria como dijiste, lo que pasa es que a veces a las patitas 1 y 3 le colocan dos signos diferentes de masa, pero creo q es el mismo.

la impedancia esta bien, porque la entrada de los pre es de muy alta impedancia.

de ultima sigue buscando por el foro algo mas de información.


----------



## Selkir (May 23, 2008)

Si, el microfono es dinamico.

Te comento sobre el conector que lleva: es un jack que solo tiene punta (señal) y vastago (negativo o GND). Yo se que en el conector XLR-3 las conexiones son: pin1 señal negativa (-), pin2 señal positiva (+) y pin3 negativo (GND). ¿Que hago, paso el cable de la punta al pin2 y el del vastago al pin3, y dejo el pin1 sin conectar? o ¿uno el pin1 y 3?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

segun lo que he visto hasta ahora, cuando en audio se habla de señal negativa, es la "masa" o "ground" de la señal, y como la ficha tiene el conector de ground, yo lo probaria sin puentear la 1 y la 3, de no funcionar, o funcionar a media ganancia, puenteas y ves, es imposible romper nada, son señales de muy bajo voltaje.

"Rompiendo nos hacemos inteligentes".jejeje


----------

